# differance between 280z & 280zx?



## purplehaze7700 (Oct 21, 2003)

i was just wondering the differance between the two. if anyone has any idea it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

they have the same engine, except the body style of the 280Z is more rounded than the ZX. The 280ZX had a turbo option.


----------



## Jason92Classic (Mar 16, 2004)

and the 280ZX wasn't built until 1979. Up until then it was 240, 260, and 280 Z.


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

T-tops


----------



## Silent (Nov 10, 2003)

www.google.com :loser:


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

my understanding was that the Z was carby fed where as the ZX was an EFI car


----------



## Silent (Nov 10, 2003)

nissan_280zx said:


> my understanding was that the Z was carby fed where as the ZX was an EFI car



incorrect

the 240 and 260 were dual carb fed cars.
while the 76 280 on up was fuel injected.

my 76 was efi, now it has a carb on it


----------



## Winterz (Jun 3, 2003)

The actual changeover year was '75 for 280z. My '75 had efi also.... those damn fuel rails were a pain every spring and fall 

-W


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

Winterz said:


> The actual changeover year was '75 for 280z. My '75 had efi also.... those damn fuel rails were a pain every spring and fall
> 
> -W



The zx's got disk breaks in the rear, t-top option and a turbo option, EFI, they added catalytic converters, as well as lots of body styling stuff


----------



## Marine One (Jun 30, 2004)

The ZX also came with power windows, door locks and power steering. The ZX was also more softly sprung. It rode smoother but didn't handle as well as the original Zs.


----------

